# Reprofit Clinic in Brno question?



## arcangel (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm from the US and I was told I could find a lot of info on the Reprofit clinic in Brno on these boards.

I have a few questions for anyone that has gone there.

I would like to know if it's mandatory to take the birth control pills, because I can't?

Also, how much was the whole thing excluding airfare?

Were there any extra hidden fees?

Did you get your meds for free?

Being that you only go for 2 weeks, do you start the meds in Czech or at home?

Mag said that it's much easier if you use their service and they help you apply for free meds otherwise you pay yourself.

We were thinking of doing it on our own because we frequent the Czech Republic and we don't have a problem of finding our own transporation, hotels, etc., but it seems that it may not be so easy as far as the clinic procedures go.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Teri


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome to FF

If you check out this link, it takes you to the Czech Republic boards, where you can find out all sorts of information about treatment at reprofit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Hope this helps

roo x


----------



## arcangel (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

